

In Defense of Sass - mhartl
http://blog.lrdesign.com/2009/02/in-defense-of-sass/

======
Watts
I've been using Sass since it came out and I love it. The author's tips are
great - I came to the same conclusion myself. I think you could easily overdo
nesting in Sass if you're not careful but like he mentions, it's really not
necessary. It's been very handy for me on a recent (large) project - it's
readability has been a great time-saver.

